# Fanes Enduro Pinion: welche Primärübersetzung?



## Rel (8. Januar 2012)

Leider mache ich irgendwo einen dummen Fehler, nur weiss ich nicht wo. Kann mir bitte jemand helfen? Es geht um den kleinsten Berghochgang im Piniongetriebe, also um den 1. Gang. 

Rohloff sagt: E =U  x K / R x Ü (http://www.rohloff.de/de/technik/werkstatt/kettenuebersetzung/index.html)
                E= Entfaltung
                U= Radumfang
                K=Kettenblattzähnezahl
                R=Ritzelzähnezahl
                Ü= innere Getriebeübersetzung gemäss Rohloff
Nehmen wir der Einfachheit halber den "Rohloffradumfang für 26 Räder" von 2,06m.

E(mit Rohloff 38Z vo & 16Z hi) = 2,06 x 38 / 16 x 0,279 (aus Rohlofftabelle) = 1,365m
E(Kettenschaltung 20Z vo & 36Z hi) = 2,06 x 20 / 36 = 1,145m
Ich hoffe und glaube bis jetzt alles korrekt gemacht zu haben, aber jetzt kommts, wenn ich das gleiche fürs Piniongetriebe berechne, kommt Stuss raus:
E(Pinion 24Z vo & 21Z hi) = 2,06 x 24 / 21 x 0,25 (von der Pinion-HP) = 0,589m    <- gemäss Pinion müssten das aber mit einem 26 Rad (die geben allerdings keinen Radumfang an) 1,30m sein.

Mache ich einen Rechenfehler oder kann man die innere Getriebeübersetzung im 1. Gang der Rohloff also den Wert 0,279 nicht mit dem Wert  0,25 (Gesamtübersetzung im 1. Gang [z21/z24]) von Pinion gleichsetzen? http://pinion.eu/discover-pinion/pinion-p1-18/  (ganz unten)


Einfacher gefragt: wenn ich bei einem Radumfang von 2,06m eine Entfaltung von X (oder konkret 1,14m) haben will, was brauche ich dann für eine Ritzelzähnezahl hinten bei der Fanes Enduro Pinion (vorne sollten die 24 Zähne beibehalten werden)?


----------



## lockenschulli (8. Januar 2012)

also die summen im nenner werden viel zu klein. weiß ja net ob du die entfaltung mal ausgerechnet hast, aber die ergebnisse sind falsch. auch wenn sie in der rohloff tabellen stehen mögen...2,06*38/16*0,279 ist etwas über 17...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rel (8. Januar 2012)

Danke für Deine Antwort.

Hm... kannst Du mir bitte erklären, wie Du bei Deiner Rechnung auf 17 kommst?
Bei mir ist 2,06 x 38 / 16 x 0,279 = 1,3650075 (und nicht 17).
Mache ich da einen kapitalen Fehler? Kannst Du mir sagen, wo ich falsch rechne? 

(Weg von der Theorie, hin zur Praxis: wenn ich mit meiner Speedhub im ersten Gang fahre, bin ich eindeutig näher bei 1,3m als bei 17m.)


----------



## Rel (8. Januar 2012)

Den "Rechenfehler" habe ich gefunden. Du hast nach dem Dividieren das Multplizieren unter dem Strich durchgeführt, ich oberhalb. Ach, zu doof, das liegt nur an der etwas unglücklichen Darstellung der Gleichung im Rohloffhandbuch. So wäre es besser dargestellt:
E = Ü x U x K /R

Zurück zum eigentlichen Problem, welche Ritzelzähnezahl X braucht man um die Entfaltung Y beim Piniongetriebe zu bekommen?


----------



## bertrueger (8. Januar 2012)

Hallo,
ich denke, du verwechselst die Gänge, bzw. Über-, mit Untersetzung.

Beim Pinion hast du mMn. 2 Fehler gemacht: 1. siehe oben und 2. um deine Formel benutzen zu können, darfst du nicht mit der Gesamtübersetzung rechnen, sondern nur mit der von Pinion.
Bei deine Beispiel komme ich, mit 24/21, auf folgende Werte:
Entfaltung Gang 1 = 8,24
Entfaltung Gang 18 = 1,298

Gruß Bert


----------



## bertrueger (8. Januar 2012)

axo, für eine Entfaltung von 1,14m brauchst du 24 Ritzel.

Rechenweg:

iPinion = Übersetzung Pinion
i = Gesamtübersetzung
i2 = Übersetzung Kettentrieb
E= Entfaltung
U= Radumfang
K=Kettenblattzähnezahl
R=Ritzelzähnezahl

i = iPinion x i2 => ungestellt auf iPinion = i/i2 = 1,59/0,875 = 1,817

jetz einfach deine Formel umstellen und Werte einsetzen:

R = U x K / E x iPinion = 2,06 x 24 / 1,14 x 1,817 = 23,87 => 24 Zähne

Gruß Berz


----------



## Rel (9. Januar 2012)

Hallo Berz,
Allerbesten Dank für Deine Hilfe. Dank Dir habe ich alle meine Fehler gefunden. 
Grüsse
Rel


----------

